# Limnophila aromatica emersed question



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Is there an easy way to grow this species emersed?....I've never attempted growing anything emersed, but I would like to remove it from my aquarium as it doesn't quite fit my scape.

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I used a tall plastic storage container that has a few inches of soil topped with gravel. Water was filled to the top of the gravel, and I simply planted just the growing tips in the substrate. Put a plastic cover on it and put it under a shop light that is on a timer for 8 hours a day. Soon enough they started to grow! IME it really hasnt been to tough to get going, once you get it emersed you can trim and replant like you would normally do in your aquarium to get more stems going.

Im looking forward to growing this one out in my pond this summer


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

So you are using basically a NO Flourescent fixture? Height above plant? How many Watts?

Also how do you prevent mold growth? Do you open the cover periodically or have holes drilled?


Thanks


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I ordered some from aquadise on ebay and they came in the emersed form.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can go to a vietnamese/asian grocery store and buy a bundle for $1.00
They are the emersed form. The leaves are shorter and fatter. The stems are sturdier. It's used as a condiment in soups like parsley.

When you get it home, just stick it in really wet soil or in your aquarium


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, here it is $0.69


----------

